# Java Web Start - Eigene Anwendung



## Jellysheep (17. November 2009)

Hi, 
ich möchte mir eine eigene Anwendung erstellen, die ish auf meinen Server lege und via Webstart ausführen kann.
Gibt es ein Tool von Sun, um so etwas zu machen?


----------



## Jellysheep (17. November 2009)

Ich habe es dank dieser Anleitung geschafft! 

Man muss nur den folgenden Eintrag in der conf/mime.types einfügen:


> application/x-java-jnlp-file    jnlp


und eine JNLPdemo.jnlp, eine JNLPdemo.jar und eine JNLPdemo.gif (oder andere Dateinamen) anlegen und in die jnlp-Datei folgendes schreiben: 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?> 
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="http://localhost" href="jnlpdemo.jnlp"> 
  <information> 
   <title>JNLP-Demo</title> 
   <vendor>localhost</vendor> 
   <description>JNLP-Demo Applikation</description>
   <icon href="jnlpdemo.gif"/> 
   <offline-allowed/> 
 </information> 
 <resources> 
   <j2se version="1.6"/> 
   <jar href="jnlpdemo.jar"/> 
 </resources> 
 <application-desc main-class="Test1"/> 
</jnlp>
```

Fertig!

*//Edit:* Man sollte dann auch noch die Dateien auf einen Server wie Apache legen...


----------

